# First day of school!!



## chickenmommy

My sleepy heads ready for school


----------



## robin416

Are completely bored yet with all of the quiet?

Really good looking kids btw.


----------



## chickenmommy

No I enjoy the quiet lol. Thank you


----------



## 8hensalaying

Ours start next week. Love seeing the pics of the human kids lol!


----------



## chickenmommy

Lol I always feel bad when I post them because this is supposed to be about chickens but you guys have become like friends to me so I wanna share lol


----------



## robin416

No, it's not all chickens all the time. Part of what strengthens a group is to be able to carry on chit chat outside of our feathered addictions.


----------



## rosco47

you have some good looking chicks, i mean kids there! bet youre a proud momma hen!
i agree, yall are like fam...i would usually never share anything about me or fam on the interwebs but yall are different.
anyways...cheers and happy Monday


----------



## chickenmommy

Thank u rosco ️


----------



## robin416

One of the things I've noticed about this group is their caution about divulging too much personal information. And that's a good thing.

Some years ago someone was able to pinpoint where I lived within ten miles. Even though I was always cautious somewhere along the line this guy was able to add the different comments up and figure it out.


----------



## chickenmommy

That's crazy Robin and very creepy


----------



## robin416

Yes, it was. Thing is the guy knew I was well protected by my dogs and a few of those loud bang, bang things I had around the house. So, if he had any bad intentions he didn't follow through. I dumped that group after that.


----------



## chickenmommy

Why would anyone take the time to pay that close attention to ur comments to figure out where u live?


----------



## robin416

This guy wasn't that much of a threat to me but there are others out there that can be and are. I know a couple of people that had the wrong people get hold of their personal information just from mining online comments and made their lives hell.


----------



## chickenmommy

People r nuts


----------



## rosco47

i love people...its just humanity that drives me crazy sometimes...


----------



## chickenmommy

I'm not really a people person. I would much rather be at home reading a book drinking hot tea than out in public. Lol i sound like I'm 70 lol


----------



## 8hensalaying

I can be a people person when I need to, I just rarely WANT to lol. Seriously we are just homebodies. We have a close circle of friends and family and other than that, I am good lol. Now my internet family is vast. First my couponing group became facebook friends and now are like family. I feel closer to people I have never met in real life than to some I have known my whole life. Seems like I relate to people online better than in person


----------



## zamora

Cute kiddos you have there chickenmommy, thanks for sharing!

Some people are just creepy and have nothing better to do than to stalk unsuspecting people. Robin, that would have scared me just a bit. We are pretty dang protected here as well but knowing I might have to have my guard up a bit more would make me not so nice. LOL


----------



## robin416

My Keepher would have torn the throat out of anyone that even thought about messing with me. I trusted her instincts, if she didn't like someone after introduction I went on high alert. She would automatically stay between me and whoever it was she didn't approve of. And I carried when I was out working the property because unwanted things showed up often enough to warrant it.

One time one of those wandering meat sales people showed up at our place. She beat me outside and sat down between me and the truck, didn't move. I asked what he wanted, he told me, I said no. He started to approach and she stood up, no other movement, he stopped and asked me to call her back. I said I wouldn't and he backed back up, she sat back down. He tried again to sell me and at that point she decided to growl. That was all he needed to convince him to leave.


----------



## pinkmartin

Chickenmommy, you beat me by a couple days. Today is our first day of school.









I am becoming one of THOSE people. Still August yet back to school makes me want to pull out fall decor.

Internet stalkers are a special kind of crazy. Just reading that gave me the skeevies! Glad I have my dogs and my piece.


----------



## zamora

pinkmartin said:


> Just reading that gave me the skeevies!


Aren't those the ugly boxer type shorts they assign you in Basic Training?


----------



## robin416

How come all of these kids are so good looking? Feel sorry for you all as they get to their teen years.


----------



## pinkmartin

zamora said:


> Aren't those the ugly boxer type shorts they assign you in Basic Training?


Lmao! No clue. Never been to basic training.


----------



## pinkmartin

robin416 said:


> How come all of these kids are so good looking? Feel sorry for you all as they get to their teen years.


Raised 2 already. Teens are just hard. I don't think being good looking is the problem. Thanks tho!


----------



## robin416

pinkmartin said:


> Raised 2 already. Teens are just hard. I don't think being good looking is the problem. Thanks tho!


No, it just makes things worse.


----------



## chickenmommy

pinkmartin said:


> Chickenmommy, you beat me by a couple days. Today is our first day of school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am becoming one of THOSE people. Still August yet back to school makes me want to pull out fall decor.
> 
> .


Me too lol I love fall and Halloween decor


----------



## chickenmommy

And that is a handsome boy


----------



## pinkmartin

chickenmommy said:


> And that is a handsome boy


Your kids are cute. Look a lot younger than mine, but I'm an old grandma lol


----------



## chickenmommy

Lol mine r 6 and 10. I started early lol


----------



## pinkmartin

My youngest is 12. I also have a 24yr old (step), a 21 yr old, and a 19 yr old. 1st grandbaby is due in less than 2 wks!


----------



## chickenmommy

I noticed the baby swing in the pic lol I was wondering if there was a little baby


----------



## pinkmartin

chickenmommy said:


> I noticed the baby swing in the pic lol I was wondering if there was a little baby


Not yet! She doesn't want anyone but me baby sitting tho. And wants (needs) to get back to work asap. Hubby and I decided since our dogs are neurotic freaks, best to bring in all the baby gear early for them to get used to. I'm adding something new once a week or so. They sniff like crazy. Then they ignore it. Hopefully when our princess arrives, they will adjust quickly since the whole house isn't being rearranged at once. Fingers crossed!


----------



## 8hensalaying

Chickenmommy how was the kiddos first week? We had open house ladt night and start Monday.


----------



## chickenmommy

Lexi loves school. Joejoe just goes because he has to lol. His shorts fell down yesterday at school and kids were teasing him because he had scooby doo underwear on. I felt so bad for him.


----------



## pinkmartin

chickenmommy said:


> Lexi loves school. Joejoe just goes because he has to lol. His shorts fell down yesterday at school and kids were teasing him because he had scooby doo underwear on. I felt so bad for him.


Ohhhh Noooo! That's terrible! Poor lil guy.


----------



## 8hensalaying

My Katie on the first day of 3rd grade. Loaded down lol


----------



## 8hensalaying

chickenmommy said:


> Lexi loves school. Joejoe just goes because he has to lol. His shorts fell down yesterday at school and kids were teasing him because he had scooby doo underwear on. I felt so bad for him.


Oh No! poor kid! I am just now seeing this, hope his week got better!


----------



## pinkmartin

She looks happy to go!


----------



## rosco47

Whoa whoa whoa. Real question here is what's wrong with Scooby-Doo door thunder wear?


----------



## Alaskan

When I was in school the cool guys would show everyone what kind of boxer they were wearing that day.


Wow.... That makes me sound like a pervert, or lame, or deranged... Not sure which.

My kids are homeschooled... We only make a big fuss when one of them is starting 1st grade.

Kinda odd... No first graders this year... No first graders ever again... Dang am I getting old.


----------



## rosco47

Alaska, so far you are a perverted lame loaner home school teacher that goes to church and hates your inlaws. Anything else that you would like to share with the class?


----------



## Alaskan

rosco47 said:


> Alaska, so far you are a perverted lame loaner home school teacher that goes to church and hates your inlaws. Anything else that you would like to share with the class?


Uh...... I like to eat?


----------



## pinkmartin

Omg! I like to eat too! What are the odds that 2 people who like to eat end up on the same chicken forum? Spooky lol


----------



## Alaskan

Totally wild!


----------



## pinkmartin

: ha ha


----------



## rosco47

Yall are too much


----------



## Alaskan

So rosco... Do you eat too?????


----------



## pinkmartin

Alaskan... Are you thinking there may be more like us? Whoa!


----------



## Alaskan

It is an epidemic!!!! Quick! Get the tin foil hats!!!!


----------



## pinkmartin

Ha ha ha! And more tin foil for the grill. I'm hungry


----------



## Alaskan

Ooooh! So, what are you cooking?


----------



## pinkmartin

I'm thinking bbq spareribs and grilled pineapple


----------



## Alaskan

No squirrel?


----------



## pinkmartin

We don't have them here. I mean there are some around but not where I live. Too many dogs? Not enough oak trees? Not sure. I've just never seen one here.


----------



## Alaskan

No idea.


----------



## rosco47

yes, i am proudly one of yall...i enjoying eating as well.
woo glad thats off my chest


----------



## pinkmartin

The first step, rosco, is admitting you like food. I applaud your courage today.


----------



## Fiere

I've never had squirrel! My grandfather always told me squirrels were fine to eat provided they weren't from a spruce thicket. Makes them taste like turpentine. Seeing as this is prime black spruce territory, I never had one.


----------



## Alaskan

Yep... All around here is spruce too...


If you soak them in milk for two days first they end up OK.


----------



## chickenmommy

Tonight is open house to meet teachers and see how the kids r doing. I'm so nervous lol. I hope all goes well


----------



## Akarnf2

I Am a biology teacher (almost 25 years of experience ! ) so I can tell that I know what is the filling of first day of school from the 2 points of view, of the student and of the teachers!


----------



## pinkmartin

Good luck chickenmommy!


----------



## chickenmommy

Both kids r doing great! I'm so happy. I was so nervous to meet joejoes teacher because he has been making comments that he thinks his teacher doesn't like him. She said he is such a smart boy and hard worker and an excellent reader. Lexis teacher who is known as the strict teacher that some kids aren't very fond of gave Lexi a big hug and told me Lexi aced her math test today. I am a proud momma!! ️


----------



## Alaskan

It does feel good when the kids make you proud!


----------



## chickenmommy

Healthy family, kids doing well in school, happy n healthy goats and chickens, a happy husband, a fridge full of food and a kindle filled with new books to read. Life is good ️️️


----------



## perchiegirl

Book warning....

mine is 25 and just started back this week... By the time he was nine he was older than me... LOL.

He finally decided on which major to switch to... He was going to be an Astronomer but hit a brick wall in Astrophysics... Too fast paced for most of them.... 75 percent fail the first try at the class and have to take it a second time... Up till then he was pretty much a 3.8 student... Failure hit him very very hard... so hard he reconsidered if he really wanted to be in the field....

So he backed off took a semester with a minimum work load. We finally convinced him to go to a counselor in school... His preference was Geology... but he wanted a Bachelor of ARts.... His catalog said it wasn't offered... BUT when he talked to the Councilor she said that the Geology department hadn't updated its catalog in a couple of years. So Woo Hoo hes on track again, excited again about school.... Hes already been offered a recommendation from a department head for a Masters of Fine Arts once he gets his Bachelors... Because... hes a dang good writer... 

He was bright kid that got bullied in grade school and didnt tell... He now has anxiety issues with school.... hes doing much better. Going to San Diego State on grants... because I couldn't afford it for him.

Lol he used to correct the grade school teacher on Astronomy subjects. Was reading at college level at around 10... and was terribly angry at the teachers because they spent all their time disciplining the class....

Home schooling would have been wonderful for him... As a single mom I couldn't do it. He home schooled himself through High school... With the guidance of a once a week meeting with Pheonix high teacher. 

deb


----------



## pinkmartin

That's great! I'm so glad I only have one left in school. Even more glad we are done with elementary school. Boy came home yesterday with the assignment to write down what his ideal career would be. They will then explore the path to reaching that career. I wanted him to say assassin. He didn't do it. Lol


----------



## chickenmommy

Sounds like he has a very good head on his shoulders. Astronomy and astrophysics and geology? Wow smart kid. .....wait I just called him a kid lol I'm only two years older than him. A smart young man perchiegirl. You must be very proud ️


----------



## chickenmommy

Lmao Assassin bahahaha pinkmartin I think you and I have the same sense of humor


----------



## perchiegirl

Polish sausage spiral sliced and sauted in two teaspoons of good olive oil till its got crispy bits on it... And about two cups of Sauerkraut on top Washed down with about three cups buttermilk..... Life is good I didnt have to share...

deb "I love to eat"


----------



## perchiegirl

chickenmommy said:


> Sounds like he has a very good head on his shoulders. Astronomy and astrophysics and geology? Wow smart kid. .....wait I just called him a kid lol I'm only two years older than him. A smart young man perchiegirl. You must be very proud ️


I am proud... back when he was having anxiety over math I told him... there will be an AHA moment when he will finally have a good teacher... That happened in Community college... he was about 22. it was in a Pre Calculus class...

Surprisingly thats when I had my Aha moment...

I am sixty years old... he will always be my kid... I have always told him that I will be happy if he is happy. people spend a third of their life working... If you are happy doing it no matter what it is you will be good at it If you are good at it you will make money.

deb


----------



## Alaskan

Yep... I totally agree with you deb! Working at what excites you is the best!

Deb... HOW did you spiral slice a sausage?


----------



## pinkmartin

My oldest, the girl... Well, she's really pretty. Lol academics were never really her thing. I was so thankful when she graduated. Terrified that she's about to be a mom. But we will get through it. My oldest son was like the Tasmanian devil on crack. Was getting in trouble a lot in 1st grade. Then the teacher started giving him 2nd, 3rd, 4th grade work. He was doing it all and staying out of trouble. The school tested him and put him in gifted classes. He excelled. Graduated with honors while working full time. He's USMC now. My youngest is very intelligent but more lazy. Gets excellent grades. But "CAN'T" make his own chocolate milk.


----------



## pinkmartin

Deb. Quit making me hungry all the time. I've lost a couple lbs. So I make cheesecake brownies. Ugh. Now I'll gain it back.


----------



## Alaskan

Blah! I overdid it on food today.  I think the cold blustering wind screaming "SUCKERS!!!! Winter is around the corner!!" Just got me down.

As to kids.. All different.... Crazy different... Hard to believe all 5 of by boys came from the same parents. 

My eldest FINALLY, at almost 17, is able to be left alone with his school work, and he actually gets it done. 

I feel bad that kid 1 and 3 have my spelling ability (close to zero), but where 1 could not, would not do spelling lists unless you held his hand the entire time, and it NEVER SUNK IN, until several years after I gave up and decided that he could spend zero time on spelling... Maybe by 15 he could finally write a sentence that was readable. Now though... I can understand everything that he writes!

Mind bogglingly wonderful!

Kid 3 is upset that he can't spell, and willing to work on it.. So we have scheduled in spelling practice... We shall see how it goes.


----------



## pinkmartin

I hate that kids txt and use message apps so much. I think spelling in this country is getting worse now that kids use so much technology. I myself can be a bit of a spelling/grammar Nazi, but I notice these days I make a lot of mistakes.


----------



## perchiegirl

I read to my son... Volumes... Even wrote stories for him because I was tired of the wheels on the bus go round and round.... urg... I did not monitor his tv... especially when he favored Discovery channel History channel and the comedy channel... Cartoons were ok.... he wasnt a junky...

Untill I found him watching Whose line is it ... and he was GETTING the jokes... I gently told him that the content was not appropriate till he was a little older... Or that he should watch it with me there. He was good with that.

I didnt get him his first game software till he was about ten or eleven... Buzz Light year. He didnt get his first xbox till he was about seventeen. And His first cell phone he still has... when he was 22

Spelling I wasnt worried about... I taught him phonics by reading to him... By the time he was ready to spell he was sight reading. Hes a better speller than me and better with grammar as well.

Funny thing when i was going to first and second grade we were living in Roswell NM... Old fashioned school... taught phonics and reading. Dads work ended his business went into bankruptcy lost everything but furniture and one car... So Mom and dad sent me to California to finish out second grade with Grandma and Grandpa... while they moved to Las Vegas.

Since I came from a "backward" school.... No new math No reading flash cards.... they tested me out. To see which grade I was supposed to go to... they flipped out... Not only could I read and write and do some math... I could memorize stuff. Knew all the lyrics for the National anthem... They sent me to a gifted school. LOL.. not gifted just taught well. I had fun the teachers were nice...but I found it boring.

My dad was self taught... a farmboy grandpa was a Sharecropper. Oh he went to highschool and graduated... But after he tried college and found the teachers were ... shall we say Limited... He dropped out. He taught himself engineering and trigonometry and Calculus... Stuff he needed for work. Eventually he became a Design Engineer His specialty was high speed machines... and automation... But he loved working with electromagnetic fields Probably why he wound up working at Area 51.

So it runs in the family... some of us "implement it" better than others
I am good at streamlining things and processes and fixing design flaws... But there is no use for someone like me now that all our manufacturing is overseas.

Hes going to do something I am sure... something special... he just has to find out what it is. there is pleanty of time.

deb


----------



## Alaskan

Deb, Sounds good!


----------



## pinkmartin

I read to my kids from day one. My youngest is 12, and of course he can read to himself, but sometimes we still read books together. I think it's important to give kids every advantage you can manage. I also think that every person has talents. For some it's a scientific mind, for others it's an artisic view of the world. As long as a child's talents are supported they are all capable of great things.


----------



## 8hensalaying

chickenmommy said:


> Tonight is open house to meet teachers and see how the kids r doing. I'm so nervous lol. I hope all goes well


I love that your open house is after the first week of school! Ours is the Thursday beforehand. Katie's teacher uses an app called Classdojo for parents to be clued in on kids behavior, Katie has issues with talking out of turn so I have been stalking her page all week lol.


----------



## chickenmommy

Robin hasn't been on here for a few days. I hope she's ok. I miss our momma hen


----------



## perchiegirl

pinkmartin said:


> I read to my kids from day one. My youngest is 12, and of course he can read to himself, but sometimes we still read books together. I think it's important to give kids every advantage you can manage. *I also think that every person has talents. *For some it's a scientific mind, for others it's an artisic view of the world. As long as a child's talents are supported they are all capable of great things.


Soo true.... Each person has their own brilliance...

deb


----------



## pinkmartin

8hens, that's really


----------



## robin416

chickenmommy said:


> Robin hasn't been on here for a few days. I hope she's ok. I miss our momma hen


Me not here for a few days? You've seemed to be a bit scarce lately. I've been here and have been talking to folks. I'm covered up busy with working on the house and had to make a run in to the city this morning.

As a matter of fact, while the fridge/freezer foods are all put away the rest is scattered around the kitchen with even more still in the truck.


----------



## chickenmommy

Lol I haven't seen u in any posts but then again I haven't browsed my timeline yet today. I think I need more coffee


----------

